# Oatmeal cookie recipe that uses overripe bananas?



## abigail_b (May 3, 2007)

I have some over-ripe bananas...I would like to make some oatmeal cookies for my 15 month old that uses the bananas as a sweetener. Any suggestions? Wheat/dairy/eggs are not an issue for us.
Thanks!


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/rec...ems71764.shtml Not exactly what you asked for, but these are very yummy.

I also have another recipe, not a cookie, that uses less sugar:

Baked Banana Crumble:
3/4 cup orange juice (or apple)
1 tsp. Vanilla Extract
4 Ripe bananas peeled

1/2 cup quick cooking otatmeal
3/4 cup brown sugar
1/2 tsp. nutmeg
1/2 tsp. salt
6 TBS cold butter sliced up

Combine juice and vanilla extract, reserve for later. Slice bananas lengthwise and place cut side up in buttered baking dish. Combine flour, oatmeal, brown sugar spice and salt, cut in butter until crumbly. Drizzle bananas with juice/vanilla sauce and then spoon crumbles over top. Bake at 37 for about 15-20 min. until browned on top.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

There's one in my Andrew Weil cookbook I've made several times. I'm nak now, but I can type it out later (I don't see it on his website).


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

Banana-Oat Bundles:

1 c quick oats
1 c ground oats (grind oats in a blender or food processor to make a coarse oat flour)
1/4 t salt
1/4 t cinnamon or cardamom
1/4 t nutmeg
1 t baking powder
1 c (~2) overripe bananas, mashed
1 t vanilla extract
3 T oil of choice

Mix dry, mix wet, add wet to dry. Drop by the spoonful onto parchment paper or Silpat. Bake 12-15 min at 350.

From the Vive le Vegan Cookbook. If the bananas are not really ripe, I sometimes add up to 2 T rapadura or agave. If the bananas are really ripe, it shouldn't need any sweetening at all.

Aven


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

*orange oatmeal cookies*

1/2c (1 stick) butter, room temp
1 egg
1/4 c mashed ripe banana (about 1/2 banana)
1 tsp pure vanilla extract
1/2 c brown sugar
1 1/2 tsp orange zest
1 cup whole wheat pastry flour
1/4 tsp salt
1 tsp baking powder
1 1/2 c old-fashioned rolled oats
1/2 c unsweetened shredded coconut
1/2 c chopped walnuts
1/2 c golden raisins (or chocolate chips)

Preheat oven to 350F. Cream butter and sugar then add egg. Gradually beat in banana and vanilla then add orange zest. Mix well with a wooden spoon until throoughly blended.

In large bowl add the rest of the ingredients and blend well. Stir dry mix into wet mix and stir thoroughly.

Butter baking sheet lightly and drop heaping TBSs of the dough onto the greased sheet - 2" apart. Press each down lightly to flatten. Bake for 20 minutes until lightly browned. Cool on a wire rack.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

subbing, yum.


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

Here's our fav!

Oatmeal Banana Cookies

3 ripe bananas, smushed
1/3 cup oil (I use pb and just a little oil when I'm not making them for babies)
2 cups quick oats
1/2 cup nuts (I leave out)
Can add up to a cup of dried fruit and/or chocolate chips.
1 teaspoon vanilla
3/4 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon baking powder

Mix all ingredients together. Bake at 375 for 20 min.

These won't flatten or spread while baking so you need to press them into cookie shapes as you put them on the cookie sheet.


----------



## raksmama (Feb 20, 2005)

There is a good recipe for Banana Oatmeal cookies in the recipe section
(not the forum..the part when you first go on to the MDC site) click on Peggy's kitchen and it is there.
They are easy to make and thre is no sugar of flour in them


----------



## notneb (Aug 31, 2006)

If you have a recipe you like, you can just use a banana to replace each egg in the recipe.


----------



## zedkhov (Dec 21, 2007)

That is a good idea. I have never thought of using bananas as a sweetener

cheers


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

Hello,
There is a cookbook you may be interested in that contains recipes that only use fruit as the sweetener. It is called "Sweet and Sugarfree... An All-Natural, Fruit-Sweetened Dessert Cookbook" by Karen E. Barkie. It may be out of print as mine is copyright 1982 and I rec'd it secondhand, but maybe your local library could locate a copy for you through their inter-library loan program. It's also got a lot of other information in it about different flours, fruits, cooking w/fruits, etc...

Just thought it may be helpful.


----------



## abigail_b (May 3, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for all the great replies!!







:
I have already tried a couple of the recipes and plan on trying more...the organic bananas at our store come in large bunches and we only eat a few, so I always have over-ripe bananas to deal with!


----------

